# Patrolman Jerry McCarthy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*William J. "Jerry" McCarthy, IV*

Shenango Township Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, May 2, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 60
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/2/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Jerry McCarthy was struck and killed while responding to the area of a pursuit in New Castle. The subject vehicle ran a stop sign and crashed into the passenger side of the cruiser, where Officer McCarthy was seated.

Patrolman McCarthy was pronounced dead during transport to Jameson Hospital. The officer driving the cruiser also sustained injuries in the crash.

The subject had been arrested less than one month earlier, by Patrolman McCarthy's partner, for operating without a license. She was apprehended at the scene and faces multiple charges including manslaughter.

Patrolman McCarthy worked part time for the Shenango Township Police Department and at the Lawrence County District Attorney's office.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent William F. Phillips
Shenango Township Police Department
1000 Willowbrook Road
New Castle, PA 16101

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21781-patrolman-william-j-jerry-mccarthy-iv#ixzz2SF81Rv2n


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer McCarthy


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer McCarthy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------

